# I changed the locks!



## Luvstruck (Aug 18, 2010)

So I changed the locks last thursday,packed his bag and set it outside. Not, once has he tried to communicate with me. When I have talked to him he is so cold and heartless. It hurts so much. Yesterday, I got a dog. My therapist thought it would be a good idea and it has been a blessing so far. But, the heartache of me being lonely and still in love with my husband is there. I mean I cry all the time. He called once just to tell me I didnt pack enough underwear. I asked if he was thinking about me he said he was sleep he would call me back. Why did I love him more than he loved me. I wish he would change and we could live happily ever after but, I guess not. It gets harder at night to sleep in this house. I hear every noise possible. I mean it wasnt like we were together when he was here but if I held on to hope. Hope that he would embrace the love I show and give and recieve it and give it back. I wish I could find another love right now because this broken heart hurts so much... All my friends are getting married or in serious relationships now and I am getting out of mine. No, one really has time to deal with me. My mom lives in a different city she tries to make it here as much as she can but she cant feel that void of heartbreak. I am so lost. I dont know what happens next. I do not even know how to move on from this.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

That is an excellent country song
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

